

Cardboard Bike launches $2M Crowdfunding Effort - chockablock
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/the-cardboard-bike

======
chockablock
Previous discussion of the cardboard bike on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4870946](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4870946)

